# Moving To Portugal to Study



## Nadanbata (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi.

I am hopefully moving to Portugal from London to study a Master’s Degree for one year in Lisbon this coming February and I have a few questions.

1) I have researched a bit and apparently As a EU citizen I am entitled to the same state grants/loans as Portugal Citizens, Can anybody confirm this and what exactly it is? I’ve read that its some contribution to tuition fees and living costs?

2) To get the state grants/loans I believe I am required to first be 'resident' in Portugal aka have a Permit. How difficult is this to get hold of? I was planning to come one month in advance rent and get a contract agreement to show the relevant authorities. Is it as easy as it sounds?

3) How easy is it to open a bank account?

4) How easy is it to get a room to rent and how much would it cost for a month?

5) How Like London is Lisbon? Is it always warm?

6) Any 'council' run classes to help foreigners learn Portuguese

7) What can I expect: D??

8) Anything else I should know

Thanks a lot.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

All PT Universities have Social Services which normally manage the refectories and the grants. They dont call it grants since they make it clear that it will not be enough to pay regular living and accomodation, so they call it subsidies.

To be able to get one of these subsidies students must produce their parents proof of income and property ownership, so the subsidie value is calculated accordingly, or even rejected althogether

Anyhow there may be diferent tones to these, depending on the Univ. so, you should contact your favorite PT Univs.


----------



## Nadanbata (Oct 25, 2011)

paramonte said:


> All PT Universities have Social Services which normally manage the refectories and the grants. They dont call it grants since they make it clear that it will not be enough to pay regular living and accomodation, so they call it subsidies.
> 
> To be able to get one of these subsidies students must produce their parents proof of income and property ownership, so the subsidie value is calculated accordingly, or even rejected althogether
> 
> Anyhow there may be diferent tones to these, depending on the Univ. so, you should contact your favorite PT Univs.


After further reading Im not even sure Im actually entitled to anything seeing as it says you have to be "Permanent resident" aka after 5 years I would guess...

Regarding parents proof of income, even if you are a "mature student" you would need to show this? Seeing as my parents are in the UK.... lol.

I guess contacting the school directly would be best, thanks for your input so far.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Students get automatically residência for the time span of their courses, provided they have been acepted by the Univ.

Can you get a reserach grant from some pt university? You can adress the Univ. Dept and sell yourself ...works sometimes, what is your research area?


----------



## Nadanbata (Oct 25, 2011)

paramonte said:


> Students get automatically residência for the time span of their courses, provided they have been acepted by the Univ.
> 
> Can you get a reserach grant from some pt university?


As I am aware there seems to be two types though one is Permanent and the other type is fixed or does it not matter in the case of acess to the Subsidies...

What is the research Grant? Im specifically looking to go to "New Uni Lisbon" to study Management...


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

A an EU citizen residency you can get residência provided you can show proof of income (any expat correct me if I am wrong please). 

If you get acepted by a PT Univ you will be automatically granted residency for the time span of your course.

In my exerience non-portuguese students here, either get reseach grants from ongoing reseach projects, or are Erasmus students, meaning their home Universities will pay for their studies here, provided there is an agreemet between both Univs.

Have you considered Erasmus? Do you know if your home Univ has an Erasmus agrrement with Universidade Nova de Lisboa (New Univ Lisbon)

By the way, Universidade Nova de Lisboa, has many degrees and Faculties, which research area would be your master's?


----------



## Nadanbata (Oct 25, 2011)

paramonte said:


> A an EU citizen residency you can get residência provided you can show proof of income (any expat correct me if I am wrong please).
> 
> If you get acepted by a PT Univ you will be automatically granted residency for the time span of your course.
> 
> ...


No the course Im planning to do is 'MSc Management'. i.e A course after you already have a Bsc or Equivalent so no Erasmus exchange, The course is not research based either its not a PHD. So I think the only funding is the subsidies and 'Merit-based Scholarships'. Which depend on residency i think lol.

Im asking becuase It is between me going Holland or Portugal. Hollands tution fee is 25% cheaper (although Portugals living cost is lower) but id much rather Learn Portugese and live in Lisbon for a bit. Holland is too much like England and Dutch is not as good a language


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry to state obvious but you need to be fluent in Portuguese to study, MSc Management course won't be in English.
This EU link outlines your basic rights as a EU Citizen wishing to Study in another EU Country. You then have the Portuguese conditions to add
EU - Residence rights for EU nationals studying abroad in Europe - Your Europe


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Speaking Portuguse not really a requirement for most Pos-Grad degrees


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

paramonte said:


> Speaking Portuguse not really a requirement for most Pos-Grad degrees


I'd agree, but 1 year is not normally sufficient for a Masters unless it's part of studies elsewhere, I'd of thought to take advantage of studying here some fluency is required and is an aim of Nanabata to learn language.
See the University does offer language courses for Eramus students so probably for others.


----------



## Nadanbata (Oct 25, 2011)

canoeman said:


> I'd agree, but 1 year is not normally sufficient for a Masters unless it's part of studies elsewhere, I'd of thought to take advantage of studying here some fluency is required and is an aim of Nanabata to learn language.
> See the University does offer language courses for Eramus students so probably for others.


No the Course is in English. Lol. Portugese doesnt seem that diffciult to learn anyway... The Brazillian accent is quite clear and not so fast. But the Contiental accent does sound way faster, sounds like a mix of Russian/French. 

Thanks for your help though guys.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Finally met someone who doesn't think Portuguese is difficult to learn


----------



## Nadanbata (Oct 25, 2011)

canoeman said:


> Finally met someone who doesn't think Portuguese is difficult to learn


lol I did say 'seem'


----------

